

Study Sheds Light on How Pigeons Navigate by Magnetic Field - mikek
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/27/science/study-sheds-light-on-how-pigeons-navigate-by-magnetic-field.html

======
drallison
Interesting. Does this make pigeons (and similar such creatures that navigate
by using magnetic field data) vulnerable when magnetic fields are disrupted
either by field reversal or a solar storm?

